

Unit-testing views in Spring MVC - Isofarro
http://stuartgunter.org/unit-testing-views-spring-mvc/

======
yock
Testing views and data binding is great, I'm all for it. Yet, I think most
would agree that this clearly is _not_ unit testing. The instant you include
the Spring dependencies and instantiate your application context, you're
testing the integration of those components. Again, this is a great thing and
everyone should be doing it, but it isn't unit testing and treating it as such
is going to cause problems.

